# pasa bajos,con capacitor electrolitco??



## danthe (May 11, 2013)

Hola a todos,soy nuevo y en el foro y mi duda es q puedo poner en el woofer para filtrar los bajos,yo mismo arme el amplificador y solo tiene el control de volumen,lei q se podia poner un capacitor electrolitico en paralelo al woofer (no se de cuandos uF ni a cuantos Volteos)pero bueno,es un amplificador con TDA8560Q  de 40+40 RMS A 12V de 1 o 2 amperes ,espero q me puedan ayudar,gracias y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2013)

danthe dijo:


> q*UE* se podia poner un capacitor electrolitico en paralelo al woofer


   
Vas a quemar el amplificador con esa idea...



danthe dijo:


> (no se de *cuandos *uF ni a cuantos *Volteos*)


  
Te recomiendo que antes de preguntar, por lo menos averigues de que estás hablando 

Y para lo que necesitás, usá el buscador del foro que ese tema se ha tratado muchisimas veces...


----------



## danthe (May 11, 2013)

Es cierto pero en el buscador hay crossover y filtros activos  con alambre de cobre y todo eso,y no tengo,no se de que grosor usar y tampoco esta tan barato,tampoco se calcularlo y me dijeron que podía poner un capacitor en paralelo,pero bueno creo que sos técnico electrónico,y sabes un montón,alguna idea o recomendación??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2013)

Consulta a quién te sugirió de colocar un capacitor en paralelo con el woofer si se hace cargo del costo de la reparación si se quema el equipo.

Lo mínimo que necesitas para hacer un crossover de resultado aceptable es una bobina y un capacitor "No Polarizado" 
Para el cálculo del valor del capacitor y la bobina puedes encontrar información en el Foro.
Para el cálculo de las vueltas de la bobina puedes encontrar información en el Foro.


----------



## danthe (May 12, 2013)

podes pasarme un link directo que no encontre mcuho?gracias


----------

